# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Legit clinic in Colorado?

## billruppp

I went to the Colorado Hair Institute in Lone Tree Colorado (Denver Suburb) and am questioning the legitimacy of this clinic. I talked to Chris McTyre (Director) and he seemed to have all of the right answers such as: lateral slit technique with customized blades, Follicular Unit Extraction or Strip Extraction, Trichophytic Closure, Single hair placement at hair line, etc. I noticed that his business card didn't list him as a Dr. when he mentioned a winter special of 2$ a FU I became suspicious.
Does anyone out there know anything about this person or clinic?
The Medical Director is listed as Laura Darby M.D.
I couldn't find much info online.

Bill

----------


## Rupi

hey Billrupp, have you tried Dr. James Harris, he is listed as one the members of IAHRS. He is in Greenwood Village, CO .

I have an appointment with him in July, called last week. I think its best if you consider all your options.

----------


## Tired_of_the_BS

I've been using Propecia and/or Avodart for about seven years.  I've been using Rogaine for about ten years...I've also used a product called Spectral DNC instead of Rogaine, and in my experience it has worked better, but it really stains your pillow. 

All the products I have used work, but these things work differently in my opinion.  Rogaine seems to grow hair in the back (think of grass growing more in the spots it already is), but it doesn't seem to halt the balding process...Propecia seems to halt the balding.

I've noticed a reduction in sex drive, which I believe, but I'm still doing alright.  :Big Grin:   For me, it was more that I didn't want to have sex every day...more like just twice or three times a week.  Taking aphrodisiacs like ginseng and horny goat weed helped me with that, especially given relationship issues...the aphrodisiacs also seemed to improve my mood a bit...but that's just my perspective/opinion.   Before Propecia, I took Saw Plameto, and could not notice any sexual side effects.

I'd definitely stay in touch with your doctor about whatever you do...and how it affects your body...that's what doctor's are there for...advice AND medical help.

In my honest opinion, one of the stupidest things people do is avoid the doctor's office in favor of message boards...it there is one thing people should not skimp on, it's their health...if there's one thing that requires REAL expertise, it's health & medical care.  That said, I do think there is a value to anecdotal and ordinary person perspectives...but they are not even in the same league as good medical advice.  The background knowledge of doctors is immense, and it could clear up 1,000 dead ends in a mere second...before one goes down false and costly rabbit holes.  Also, some people on message boards simply like to put their "hopes and dreams" in print when they give "advice"...supposedly with the hope that what they wish for will then be more real.  For the life of me, I don't understand why people are so determined to avoid doctors so much...is it to save money? Nuts!

Well, best of luck man with your procedure...have a great one! :Smile: 





> @ Tired_of_the_BS, that is good observation man .. ha 
> 
> Also if you dont mind me asking, as you said you have tried Propecia and Rogaine for years. How long exactly have you been using ? Did it worked for you, any complains ? 
> 
> I have a appointment with Dr Fellar in NY, next week. I am sure he is going to subscribe those to me. Just trying to gather some facts.

----------


## Tired_of_the_BS

> The Medical Director is listed as Laura Darby M.D.
> I couldn't find much info online.
> 
> Bill
> 
> Can anyone answer the question? What is his/her name? is it a real name?


 Dr. Laura is a real person, and her name is Laura Darby, M.D.   She is a real Medical Doctor too, so yes, the name is real by all conceivable accounts.  :Wink:   She was the person who did my procedure....and then she sold me some dermatological supplies, so yes, I know she exists...she's also rumored to do wine tastings in the Denver area.  :Cool: 

Does that help?

Anyway, after reading your question, it dawned on me that you might think Chris McTyre was pretending to be Laura Darby, that he had the name of a "phantom" on the door, or something along those lines...not the case at all,  they are two different folks, and work different schedules as far as I can tell...at least that's been my experience.

----------


## fitness-man

any details on your procedure Tired_of_the_BS?

pics...etc?

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I do know that Dr. James Harris is in the Denver area a nd does exceptional work. He performs FUT and is also known as one of the finest FUE doctors. It is always a good idea to get a few opinions. The more informed you are the better chance your expectations will match the results.

----------


## Tired_of_the_BS

Okay, first they stuck a hot poker in my backdoor, and then they made me sing the U.S.S.R. National Anthem.  :Big Grin: 

Okay, seriously: attached are some pictures of three days out and ten days out.  :Smile: 

I'm currently in the pimple/ingrown hair stage, but my friends who have had HT elsewhere are liking it a lot...me too.

I'll post again in a few months, with progress, but it's 2:00 A.M. now, and I have a life. :Wink:   I feel a duty to pass on what I learn so that others can avoid hardship...it's like that too in my law practice, but that only goes so far...hair restoration, as a subject matter, is not my passion or my hobby.

Good luck amigo, and take care.  :Cool: 

p.s. If you pull my posts you'll see a few hints I throw out there...at least I think they're good, and they might help you avoid some pain.  As this isn't my hobby, I don't want to get in the habit of wasting a lot of my time answering questions or hashing things out over and over again...just don't...spent some years in NYC, and it seems we lose our patience for that kind of stuff.  :Wink: 






> any details on your procedure Tired_of_the_BS?
> 
> pics...etc?

----------


## simpleplan007

> I went to the Colorado Hair Institute in Lone Tree Colorado (Denver Suburb) and am questioning the legitimacy of this clinic. I talked to Chris McTyre (Director) and he seemed to have all of the right answers such as: lateral slit technique with customized blades, Follicular Unit Extraction or Strip Extraction, Trichophytic Closure, Single hair placement at hair line, etc. I noticed that his business card didn't list him as a Dr. when he mentioned a winter special of 2$ a FU I became suspicious.
> Does anyone out there know anything about this person or clinic?
> The Medical Director is listed as Laura Darby M.D.
> I couldn't find much info online.
> 
> Bill


 

I have visited this clinic and met with Chris, very likable guy, However I think he's a polished salesman. Doctor never met with me and I think Chris high balls the number of grafts you need to justify their marketed $2 per graft fee. Had 4 opinions by top doctors and CHI was 1000 grafts higher then the others. Don't know anything about the quality of there work.But because of the above reason I decided not to use them

----------


## drybone

> Legit clinic in Colorado?
> I went to the Colorado Hair Institute in Lone Tree Colorado (Denver Suburb) and am questioning the legitimacy of this clinic. I talked to Chris McTyre (Director) and he seemed to have all of the right answers such as: lateral slit technique with customized blades, Follicular Unit Extraction or Strip Extraction, Trichophytic Closure, Single hair placement at hair line, etc. I noticed that his business card didn't list him as a Dr. when he mentioned a winter special of 2$ a FU I became suspicious.
> Does anyone out there know anything about this person or clinic?
> The Medical Director is listed as Laura Darby M.D.
> I couldn't find much info online.
> 
> Bill
> 
> Can anyone answer the question? What is his/her name? is it a real name?


 I just went to their site is this is EXACTLY the same thing I was freaking about. 

If this keeps up, it wont be $2 for very long. 

Why?  

All of the techniques are sound. All of the patient testimonies are great. The clinic has no lawsuits against it. No mad rush of complaint anywhere that I have seen on the blogs. 

So whats the problem? The price. Its TOO LOW to believe is legit. 

The doctors are going to have to RAISE the price to get any business. LOL. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## drybone

spoke to Chris at length today. Showed him shots of my head at 3 months. He is big on finasteride and biotin. He says I am a 3a , which only 10% of us are. 

Thin on the top but the crown holding on. I showed him my Dr Pizarro 1333 graft HT i had in November and he suggest waiting 6 months before making any judgments. 

I was prepared to do a final huge 5000 graft FUT to 'dense pack' my Norwood 3 to match the rest of my thick hair. 

At $2 per graft, its 10k but there would be no doubt I would be finished as long as the finasteride maintained my DHT vulnerable hair.

So what does Chris say? 

He tells me I only need 2500 grafts to accomplish what I want and would even pay my airfare out there. 5000 is way too many. 

What kind of scam artist refuses more money ? 

He also told me I need to wait, and not rush out to Colorado. Update him at 6 months, and then consider it at 9 to 12 months. 

Slick salesman or not, I trust my judgement and I believe him. I think these guys own their own building and their overhead is so minimal , no student loans to repay for their medical degrees. 

Now, this is for a FUT , not a FUE which I would guess would be higher than $2 . 

I am going to go for it in November.  :Smile:

----------


## drybone

Spoke to Chris at length. My Pizzaro transplants are great, except there are very few of them that is. It looks like a picket fence. There are 700 at most. Since it was my first operation I analyzed every single graft at the recipient site daily. Those of us who have done a procedure know what I mean. Every single one she planted grew. Ergo, she did not implant the 1333. 

Well, Dr Searle is going to do anywhere from 2500 to 3500 grafts to get it over with once and for all. Price is great of course. 

There costs to operate are far lower than others so they can offer lower prices per graft. They also have to entice us to go out to Colorado. 

I am having it done Sept 16th. Ten months after my first surgery.  :Smile:

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I went to the Colorado Hair Institute in Lone Tree Colorado (Denver Suburb) and am questioning the legitimacy of this clinic. I talked to Chris McTyre (Director) and he seemed to have all of the right answers such as: lateral slit technique with customized blades, Follicular Unit Extraction or Strip Extraction, Trichophytic Closure, Single hair placement at hair line, etc. I noticed that his business card didn't list him as a Dr. when he mentioned a winter special of 2$ a FU I became suspicious.
> Does anyone out there know anything about this person or clinic?
> The Medical Director is listed as Laura Darby M.D.
> I couldn't find much info online.
> 
> Bill


 The hair transplant industry is such a mixed bag.  I have seen great work performed by doctors I have never heard of and terrible work performed by doctors people cheerlead in the forums.  I did find a Laura Darby MD listed in Google... but I'm not sure if this is the Laura Darby MD you are referring to:
Her profile lists hair restoration.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office in Atlanta, GA
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011

----------


## drybone

Dr Searle does the procedure for CHI now.  :Smile:

----------


## Skepticalme

I have a receipting hair line and had the procedure done by Colorado Hair Institute several months ago. Here's how it went... Had the consultation with Chris and was told I needed less than 2000 grafts. We agreed on the amount and I was off to the races. Got there and was given my sedagive which did the job nicely. I really had no idea what to ask or how the procedure would be done (and Chris really didn't say) so I watched intently at everyone and their roles on 'D' Day. 

Here was the procedure in a nutshell:

*MA's prepped the site and Dr. Searle did the incision and removal of the strip. Chris McTyre showed him where to cut. - No problem there except I would have expected the Doc to know without McTyre's help.

*My doner strip was transferred just outside the procedure room to a 'harvest counter' where two MA's dissected the strip for the 'follicular harvest.'

*Once my doner strip's follicular harvest was done, the hair follicles were transferred in a dish back to procedure room - No problem

*A medical assistant prepped the site for implantation - No problem

*An RN made the receiver sites with a scalpel - Not happy with this because an RN has no business cutting someone. That's not their core competency by a long shot. Searle stepped in as is likely required by law but otherwise was nowhere in sight. I didn't like it that Searle was being used for his license and solely for the surgical removal of the strip of my scalp. I had no idea the procedure was going to be done this way but the meds were kicking in so like a whore being raped I sat there and tried to enjoy it. 

*Two medical assistants (maybe an LPN) sat on either side of my head while I lay on my back in a dentist chair with head slightly raised, and implanted the hair follicles into the sites cut by the RN. - At this point I was literally at these two's mercy. Two MA's who have zero formal surgical training except for whatever Chris showed them. This was the part I disliked like the most. 

*The procedure began around 9am and ended around 5pm. In the end, I felt that they rushed and this was obvious to me.  

*I drove home because the meds wore off and I was okay to drive.

I sat and slept upright for about 10 days. There was some pain at the incision site put Chris made sure I left with a script so the pain was easily managed.

Went back for a few laser treatments to stimulate the scalp and grow areas and that was the last time I was there.

The hair took about six months to start coming in and in the beginning it looked promising. I followed directions and used Nioxin system like recommended. After a few more months I noticed two things about my head and new hair. The hair I originally had on top had fallen out and all that remains is the hair CHI implanted. I found out this was due to shock from the procedure but it has not returned. Searly and Mctyre both told me about 80% of the hair transplanted would survive. That was the avg they said. Not in my case. I should look like Elvis if that happened. As it is, I estimate I have kept less than 50% of what they implanted. But to be perfectly honest, I am still happy I did it because I do look better now and even though the clinic was run the way it was, McTyre knows his shit. He's doing it for a low price because he knows what he's doing isn't rocket science. He knows exactly what has to be done and is training people to do it. This obviously included Searle, the doc. Knowing what I know now and understanding the procedure better, this isn't the worst way to have this procedure done by a long shot. The aseptic technique was professional and the clinic was run well. McTyre hires and trains the staff and to a point, oversees them. The more he trusts them the more rope he'll give. Face it folks, at two bucks a pop, you really do get what you pay for. 

Everyone's results will be different so don't let all a I said scare you off from CHI. McTyre can't help it if he has salesmanship in his blood. It's part of who he is. He's also a very knowledgeable, experienced and accomplished medical surgical professional who takes his responsibility serious. Here is how I think he can charge so little. 

Approximate staff pay per procedure:
* 1 Receptionist@$12-14/hr x8hrs$96-112
* 2 MA (LPN)@$15-25/hr x8hrs = $240-300 (add 1 MA or LPN = $120-160)
* 1 RN  @ $35-40/hr x8hrs =        $280-320
* 1 Doc =                                     $400-500
************************Total  $1200-1300

Clinic/McTyre pays triple net suite rental, phone, supplies and advertising broken down per day (apprx $300-500) and takes the rest. 

So even at the low low price of $2/graf, Chris and his staff still do quite well. Especially if he schedules two or three in one day.  

Mind you, the business side is pure speculation but just to give you an idea how this business/industry works.

Here is my end appraisal:

After all said and after all I know now and been thru, the thing I would look out for the most is experience and technique. Assuming you do everything you should, you still need to make sure the people doing the harvesting know how to: 
1) dissect/extract without mishandling and f,ucking up their prep of your hair follicles
2) the incisions in your scalp are done by an experienced and qualified person
3) the implantation of those follicles to be put in the receiver sites are done by AN EXPERIENCED PROFESSION (hopefully by the Doc because this is the absolutely most crucial part of the procedure and he should be the artist creating the hairline and filling in the areas needed)and without harming those VERY FRAGILE follicles. I mean, don't you want the smartest most qualified person in the room doing this job? The follicles are extremely sensitive and need to be inserted correctly to have the best chance to survive.
4) don't believe the bullschitt about the strip not leaving a scar 
5) the receptionist removed the sutures from the incision and left a couple. There is a practice in medicine that you are supposed to know how many were put in so you know how many to remove. You have to actually read the chart to know this. This wasn't done and two and still logged in my skin and my skin grew over them. No huge deal but come on...   
6) pictures of people who have had the procedure with great sculpted hairlines and thick hair throughout is laughable compared to what I'm left with. That said, everyone is different, but lower your expectations of a perfect look by this clinic. Mine doesn't look natural at all but comb it so it's not immediately noticeable. I can live with it.
7) my next procedure will be an FUE where the follicles are taken out individually rather than a strip and just fill in the work Chris' staff did. 
8) a clinic like this will have turnover so if you really want the highest quality work done, make sure you know how long the people doing the harvest have done it and how many procedures they have done. This is really a crucial part I think. Just make sure (or pray) you don't have some slappy they hired last week and has schitt for brains doing your procedure. Say bye, bye to your expectations if this happens. :Mad: 
9) the hairline is close to non-existent except for the thin weird picket fence appearance and the fill in spaces where the widows peek on the sides/center looks even thinner. Hard to know who's to blame, my physiology or them. 


That's all I can think of. So now that you know all I know, good luck and go in with some idea of what you're stepping into. 

It's worth it I think and remember, you couldn't look worse than you already do.. so what do you have to lose..... 

And if you chicken out, at least your mom still loves you..... :Cool:

----------


## BolderBalder

I got a FUT done here by Dr. Searle, and a tech that was flown out from I believe chicago. Pretty similar experience. I had 1600 grafts placed. They dont list who they use as their surgeon now, as Dr. Searle was indicted for a large marijuana scheme. I pretty much regret going here. The strip scar is pretty wide and it was supposed to be a trichophytic closure. not all the grafts took and now in the recipient area I have some pock marks and scarring as well. I have a consultaiton scheduled with Dr. James Harris in October to discuss either using FUE to cover my FUT scar and/or using FUE to fill in the recipient area. I have attached some pics of both the recipient area and the donor area. the recipient area is not terrible, but not a lot of the 1600 grafts seemed to take and there is some scar tissue and pock marks that I cannot seem to cover. The FUT scar is really the issue. this was supposed to be a trichophytic closure with a few mm scar at most. in the image you can see it is quite large and there is very little hair growing through it. again you get what you pay for.....now i have to spend $$ going to a reputable surgeon to correct what these guys did. 

http://s4.postimg.org/44ixa440d/photo_2.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/xmhoquzsf/photo_4.jpg
http://s30.postimg.org/5wojla01d/photo_3.jpg

----------


## BolderBalder

and actually I dont have a huge amoutn of experience maybe someone could comment on my results. am I crazy or is that FUT scar really large?

----------


## Skepticalme

Implants look like they're still coming in so give more time. He butchered you in the back. My implants hardly took especially at the hairline. My donor strip scar is straight but very noticeable because my hair is beginning to grey around the nape of my neck and up so when they took the donor area, then pulled up the bottom to suture to the top there is a ridiculous 'demarcation line between grey and brown hair.  Like you say we got what we paid for. 




> I got a FUT done here by Dr. Searle, and a tech that was flown out from I believe chicago. Pretty similar experience. I had 1600 grafts placed. They dont list who they use as their surgeon now, as Dr. Searle was indicted for a large marijuana scheme. I pretty much regret going here. The strip scar is pretty wide and it was supposed to be a trichophytic closure. not all the grafts took and now in the recipient area I have some pock marks and scarring as well. I have a consultaiton scheduled with Dr. James Harris in October to discuss either using FUE to cover my FUT scar and/or using FUE to fill in the recipient area. I have attached some pics of both the recipient area and the donor area. the recipient area is not terrible, but not a lot of the 1600 grafts seemed to take and there is some scar tissue and pock marks that I cannot seem to cover. The FUT scar is really the issue. this was supposed to be a trichophytic closure with a few mm scar at most. in the image you can see it is quite large and there is very little hair growing through it. again you get what you pay for.....now i have to spend $$ going to a reputable surgeon to correct what these guys did. 
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/44ixa440d/photo_2.jpg
> http://s17.postimg.org/xmhoquzsf/photo_4.jpg
> http://s30.postimg.org/5wojla01d/photo_3.jpg

----------


## BolderBalder

I wish my grafts were still coming in but it will be two years in January so I doubt that. I have started using a dermaroller which may be helping with growing hair, and also on the scar along with silicone gel to try and reduce the scar. Hopefull it will help. Either way I cannot recommend this clinic. They flat out lie telling people they have over 25 years experience when they are using any dr with a license and poorly trained MAs.

----------


## hairlosskills

You guys should look into recell sray on skin by avita medical, regenerative medicine. Ih ave a scar and i will be recelling it in the near future

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Implants look like they're still coming in so give more time. He butchered you in the back. My implants hardly took especially at the hairline. My donor strip scar is straight but very noticeable because my hair is beginning to grey around the nape of my neck and up so when they took the donor area, then pulled up the bottom to suture to the top there is a ridiculous 'demarcation line between grey and brown hair.  Like you say we got what we paid for.


 
The donor can be repaired.  

FUE is not scarless BTW and FUE cost more than FUT.  In the right hands, FUE allows hair to be cut shorter without evidence of scarring.  Here is one of Dr. Cole's patients who stopped by yesterday.

----------


## BolderBalder

I have consulted with a number of very reputable hair restoration surgeons and all of them say that my head was essentially butchered by this clinic. The sutures were placed far too tight resulting in a zig zag appearing scar in the back that also was so tight that hair never regrew. also most of the grafts were placed FAR too deep resulting in pock mark scarring in the front of my head. many of the grafts never even grew and just left me with permanent ingrown hairs. 
This clinic is a scam. They dont use surgeons. They find doctors who are not surgeons and have little to no experience with hair restoration in order to have a licensed physician. The doctors they  have used for the last few years were both writing medical marijuana prescriptions until they were forced to quit doing that. 

There is another client that went to this clinic that was butchered far worse than me who was left with horrible scalp necrosis, and was essentially experimented on by Dr. Gerald Searle when Dr searle didnt know what he was doing.

----------


## jbl

Thx u BolderBalder! 
Ive been researching hair transplant surgeons for months now and actually had an appt with this clinic this month.  After reading your review/experience I cancelled my appt. 

Ive narrowed my search to Dr Bernardino Arocha in Dallas; Dr Scott Alexander in Phoenix; and Dr Brett Bolton in Nashville.  

I'm sorry to hear about your experience and I sincerely hope u come out of this on top.  I thank u for sharing your experience as u have saved me a lot of heartache and money.
Best regards : )

----------


## jbl

Correction: Appt was not with HSC but with Colorado Surgical Center.  Ive suspended all my appts until I do further research.  Thx again.

----------


## DD214

> BolderBalder, I think I understand your concern with your case but to be honest, when you go on sites like this and make vicious accusations 'saying stay away' from a clinic that has probably done 100's if not 1000's of successful procedures with happy customers, I mean really? What a horrible thing to say just because you didn't like your closure. This is an appropriate response to your situation? And calling them a 'chop shop' and expecting them to respond, converse and resolve your issue (if you asked). Get a grip... These are people you are dealing with. Surgical healthcare professionals who take pride in the work they do. I would take this surgical team over any other in the city when it comes to hair transplants and you were way off base.
> 
> I've used this clinic twice in the past year and they did great work. Especially a week ago when I had 2000 grafts done. It's been eight days since the procedure and my grafts are already healed and donor site sutures come out next week. The first procedure I had 1500 grafts done with Dr. Searle, who is no longer there. This time Dr Boland, who has been with the clinic for several years and his surgical assistants redid the suture line by Dr Searle using the trichophytic closure technique and IMO was done perfectly. My suture line hairs completely cover the incision just as the trichophytic closure was intended to do. My 2000 grafts created a perfect and precise natural hairline with maximum density. Just like I asked them to do and I could not be more pleased. Mind you, this was my second surgery and know first hand the cohesive workings of this team. I cannot imagine a better surgical system for hair transplants. 
> 
> I saw your donor incision and that you wear your hair extremely short. I know the trichophytic closure technique is supposed to hide the incision line but I don't think that includes people who wear their hair like they just left boot camp. I just kinda think it's funny when you have 'surgery' do you really expect by wearing your hair cut so close to the scalp, nothing is going to show? You have to be somewhat realistic.
> 
> I'm assuming you told the clinic you weren't happy with your donor incision site and I'm curious what the director, Chris McTyre told you? From my understanding Chris has been doing this a long time and it's hard to believe if one of his patients called unhappy he wouldn't make things right? I'm pretty sure if you just called Chris and told him to redo the donor incision he would have. But that was before you went on your tirade.
> 
> Ironically, judging from your previously posted pics of graft sites in the front, the grafts looked like they are coming in just fine.... Looked like a really nice job and graft placements. I didn't see you write anything about that..? In the mean time, you could have easily temporarily grown your hair out a half inch in back and let the ones in front grow and walked around like Elvis until the clinic corrected your trichophytic closure to your liking. Too bad you did you think up that possibility before nuking them on this site.
> ...


 *****************
Sorry about the massive typo in my last post. Above is what I meant to write..
Edit timed out before I was able to correct.

----------


## deciding

I would like to meet you and see your results.

----------


## DD214

> I would like to meet you and see your results.


 Sure thing. Lots going on this week. How does Monday 12noon at Wahoo's, Hampden/I25 sound?

----------


## deciding

That is great

----------


## wilbwil

I also had a bad experience at Colorado Surgical and Hair Institute. I had 1500 grafts which I would say maybe 60% came in and I was left with a big nasty scar due to the skin stretching. I foolishly went back to have a scar revision and ended up with the same problem. I am waiting for the revision to heal all the way and I will be making an appointment with a more reputable doctor to see if the scar can be camouflaged with FUE. The savings was NOT worth it.

----------


## Strata

Please check my post.

----------


## Strata

Please check my post:

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showth...ghlight=Strata

----------


## kelleygarvey

> The donor can be repaired.  
> 
> FUE is not scarless BTW and FUE cost more than FUT.  In the right hands, FUE allows hair to be cut shorter without evidence of scarring.  Here is one of Dr. Cole's patients who stopped by yesterday. 
> 
> Attachment 34816


 Very nice

----------


## suarez

For anybody considering this clinic ( CHI ) , please check all the forums . 

The information is out there on them , so take a bit of time checking them out .

----------

